# powder measure devices



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

I have the Lee four hole turret press and it came with the Lee Auto Disk Powder Measure which is not very accurate. I've been using it when reloading bulk pistol loads. When I set it to load say 5.1 grains it will be between 4.3 to 5.4 and never the same. Can anyone suggest a powder measure that is more accurate and fast. It can be a stand alone device. I have the lyman 2400 which I love for my rifle and match loads but would like something faster and easier for bulk pistol loads. Any suggestions?


----------



## james (Aug 23, 2006)

Are you getting a full stroke across the selected port? If there is a feathered edge on the charge hole there will be a differance. This can be fixesd by using ither a 1/2 inch share drill bit or a case inside case reamer. Brake the edge just enough to see the witness mark. A big difference can be made coating the inside of the charge hole with graphic.
I hope this may be of some help.
James:smt1099 :smt023


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Thanks James I'll give it a try.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Sounds like James may have the answer you're looking for. :smt023


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

All powder measures are based on volume, and will vary some. I use the RCBS which has proved accurate enough for my use.

But if precision is you goal, set your measue a little lighter than desired and throw the charge into the pan of you scale. Then use a powder dribbler to bring it to exact weight.

Bob Wright


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

I still could not get it to work so I ordered the new one lee offers and heard it works well.

Bob I use to load like that but got spoiled with the lyman 2400 dispensing digital scale. I was just looking for a way to speed up the process for bulk loads. I find myself making mistakes when I try to speed up the process. Yesterday at the range I was shooting my 22-250 and out of a 100 loads I did not prime 4 of them. I'm going to slow down and start doing things like I use to in the batch process days. Sometimes I fell like I'm getting to high tech and miss the old days with the single stage press.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

spacedoggy said:


> Yesterday at the range I was shooting my 22-250 and out of a 100 loads I did not prime 4 of them.


What load are you using and how does it shoot?


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I started loading a few months back using the Lee Pro 1000 which I believe has the same powder feed mechanism you are talking about. My "Lee Pro Auto-Disk Powder Measure" has been, what I feel, very consistent. I have been loading .40 S&W plus 9MM. Approx 3000 40's and 1500 9's to date. I typicaly see .1 grain max variable after the first two or three cycles. I am using Vihta Vuori N320, N340 and Win 231 powders in the 4 to 6 grain range.

The only problems I have encountered with my unit was wear out of the elastomer seal (P/n AD3396) internal to the Auto Disk system and static electricity holding some small quantitys of powder in the drop tube.

I contacted Lee by internet and ordered several seals as they only cost $1.00 each and minimum shipping is $4.00.

The seal allowed a few grains (pieces not weight) of powder to escape and fall on the Press assembly from time to time.

A little computer monitor antistatic cleaner solved the static cling problem.

Although I normaly keep the hopper fairly full, I expect a low hopper might cause some increase in variation.

If your system is in fact the same as mine you must have a variable obstruction of some sort in the hopper to cavity transfer zone. The only thing there is the elastomer seal. 

One other possibility is your hopper is installed backwards. Mine must be positioned such that the On-Off lable is on the left as you face the drop tube.

Hopefully this will help. :smt1099


----------



## JJB (Dec 27, 2006)

i use the lee perfect powder measure for reloading.. it seems pretty cheaply made but it does measure bullseye and other flake powders very well..... as for the static elec problems i just take a new fabric softener sheet and widpe all the surfaces when it gets to be a problem..............


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

When I had my 1000 pro I bought the Lee charge bar for about $10.00 and it cured my problem of radical loads. You had to watch it like a hawk to keep everyhing working on it. Good luck.

Best Baldy..


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

JJB said:


> i use the lee perfect powder measure for reloading.. it seems pretty cheaply made but it does measure bullseye and other flake powders very well..... as for the static elec problems i just take a new fabric softener sheet and widpe all the surfaces when it gets to be a problem..............


Mine's a complete POS. It leaks on every throw. Maybe I should do as Bob and get an RCBS. I've been waiting on getting a Dillon 550 though.

Is that the "Uniflow" that you're talking about Bob?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I have a Dillon SDB and once it's set I can run 500rds and it's still on the money. I have had this press for over a year and I bought it used. Why I said 500 because that's the most I have ever run without changing calibers. Good luck.

Best Baldy..


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

It looks like I'll be buying that powder measure soon and continue on with my Lee for a bit longer(at least until I move in the near future). I'm about to make a purchase that's going to tie up my funds a bit. Really, it's that powder measure that's been slowing me down the most(not to mention wasting perfectly good powder).


----------



## PKO220 (May 8, 2007)

After I dial in and get close to the grainage I want, I always check the powder charge with a Ohaus scale to make sure I am getting the weight I want. I will continue to check the weight every 20 rounds or so. Also keep your powder relatively full in the powder measure. :smt023


----------

